# Paul Allen's Collection Sold



## Crimea_River (Apr 18, 2022)

It looks like Paul Allen's entire collection of rare warbirds has been sold to someone on the US East Coast. This would be huge if it is someone keenly interested in maintaining the collection in flying condition and furthering other rare projects like the Me262 and Ju87. The former was very close to its maiden flight when Allen passed away.

Paul Allen’s Museum Aircraft Collection Reported Sold


----------



## mjfur (Apr 18, 2022)

And the new owner is......


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 18, 2022)

Can't be. Allen's stuff wasn't made in China.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 18, 2022)

Let's hope the new owner maintains the ethos of the collection. Was lucky enough to visit the museum a few years ago and really fell in love with the place. It's what I call a "proper" aircraft museum, with friendly, knowledgeable staff who take the time to engage, and with exhibits you can get up close and personal to, and that actually smell like aircraft!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

